

Team is as good as its Leader - satyan
http://onsoftwareandstuff.com/2010/08/07/team-is-as-good-as-its-leader/

======
edgls
nice article.. short article but addresses very important point. The first
quality in leader should be able to delegate the work and decision making
processes

